# Turkey mount?



## ARNash (Jan 24, 2008)

I really want to get my next tom mounted(full strut) and i was wondering what i had to do to preserve it until it got to the taxidermist and about how much it would cost for a full mount? As far as field care and putting it in the freezer. Any tips would be great. I really want to get one mounted so maybe this spring ill shoot one worth mounting. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Turkeys can be really tough to keep nice just by their nature. You shoot one and they flop all over the place breaking and losing feathers.

The best way is to bring a trash bag along with you into the field. Put him in their with his head tucked under his wing and make sure all the feathers are down so they won't break. Once he's in the bag be careful to move him so he won't be rubbing on anything. In your vehicle tuck him in a place where he won't roll around. Once you get home, put him in the freezer the same way. Just try to avoid any excess handling of the bird.


----------

